# "ladder method"



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

anybody tried it?

i was just reading about it, and i find it pretty interesting. it makes sense i guess.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

What is it? I reload extensively and it's a new term to me. There's always something to learn.
Pete


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

its got to do with tuning a load to coincide with the barrel oscillation when its at the chamber, not the muzzle, so if there is a slight velocity/pressure difference, the bullet wont be as affected. ill post up a link tommorrow.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Neb: Thanks. I'll look for the link.

Pete


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I have heard this term on some of the benchrest sites but wasnt sure what it meant either.

I am interested in the link also.

Thanks,

Jaybic


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

try this.

http://home.earthlink.net/~dannewberry/dannewberrysoptimalchargeweightloaddevelopment/index.html


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

neb_bo said:


> try this.
> 
> http://home.earthlink.net/~dannewberry/dannewberrysoptimalchargeweightloaddevelopment/index.html


Nice reading. I believe he is on to something there. I have noticed with my 22-250 that I get the same impact point with several powder charges. Thinking about it logically, it makes a lot of sense also.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> I believe he is on to something there.


i think so too. im gonna be working up some new 223 loads soon, and ill try this. im curious to see how much water it holds, but it does make sense really.


----------



## gary0529 (Dec 7, 2007)

The correct term is Audette's Ladder Method

Search just about anywhere to get the details.
It is a bit rigorous but it can really find the right load for that particular gun.
You need to be rather careful with your reloading as powder charge, seating depth and bullet selection become paramount in determining if the method will work for you.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

my apologies to Mr. Audette.


----------

